# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  ltl acorn 6210 mms

## sneeze

Still going strong after 3 yers+. The current set of lithium batteries I put in last march and I havnt been back to it since. Pics are still comming in. Dont judge the image quality of the cam off these pics, Iv had to set it to 2 mp or the old cell tower has a hissy fit and wont send the file. Its also been transfered from my phone to laptop to here.

----------


## GWH

That battery life is mighty impressive. The cams I had which were very similar to the ltl acorn the batteries would be lucky to last 6 weeks.

How many pics are you getting in a month?

----------


## yogi

My little acorn 5210 was going very well till some low life stole it out the Waianakarua reserve recently!! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## sneeze

Varies a bit, 17 in  Jan and Feb , 35 in december,   not many night time pics which helps battery life. Ill have to get back to it soon , the vegetation is growing and Im getting the odd false alarm.

----------

